# Vikan Long Reach Wheel Brush Fixed Head.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Man I Love this brush...:thumb:

Well finally bit the bullet and went for a long reach brush to get to the backs of the wheels, not disappointed at all with my choice at all.

Now this is the Vikan Fixed Head Long Reach which i think replaced the original one that had a changeable head as it were, however that model with needing to screw the head off meant you had some metal to the shaft.

This one However is fully sheafed to the brush end...:thumb:

I love its flexibility ..:thumb:
Despite been bent all over the shop as i show in the pics it returns to pretty much straight and i really really did bend and ram it all over to see if it would loose shape or bristles wedging it between the brake disc backing plate and the rim which is narrow on the small wheels, no issues at all...:thumb:























































Cleaned wheel..:thumb:










Vikan at rest...:lol:










Love this brush and think ill probably get another...:thumb:

Make sure the tip is well secured possibly even remove and use an epoxy to hold it on you can take care and check its there regularly but i was so gung-ho i lost mine doh...the result is you then have exposed metal tip i know not an issue on the looped type Brushes.*

*Oh Yeah Splatter in inevitable just perfect the avoidance technique which a long reach can help with greatly...:lol:*


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice write up James.

I have the same brush, but I'm afraid the black handle came off after only the second use, and as the blue sleeve is only loose that comes off as well now. Still does the job (and a good job at that), just have to be a bit more careful now with the exposed metal.

On another plus side I find it cleans and rinses out really well after heavy use, and have even blasted it quickly with the PW when finished to get some stubborn dirt out, and none of the bristles came away. Came up like new as well :thumb:

Oh, and some of the splatter can be unbelievable if you're not careful.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ill source an end tip for mine and as to the handle coming off that a darn shame if it happens on mine ill probably try a epoxy resin and if that fails probably drill it and widen the twisted metal to allow a bolt through.


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

:lol:

I just got myself 1 last week also so will be trying it out this weekend


----------



## SimplyTheBest89 (Mar 13, 2011)

kool brush, where u get it?


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

i got mine from juicy detailing


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

If this is the same as the smaller Vikan wheel brushes then the handle actually screws onto the wire. If its come off it should just screw back on (left hand thread if i remember rightly).

Alot of people remove the handle on the smaller brushes and attach them to a drill.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I had the same isue with a handle it kept coming of


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Iv'e got one of these and just found it bent to much for my liking, prefer the ez brush for wheel backs, how ever I shorten mine and works really well on multi spokes and cross spokes :thumb:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I use the EZ brushes, they are brilliant. The ends come off them too though! I managed to lose one on the first time out. Fixed it with a bit of vacuum advance rubber hose(that sort of thing) Cut a bit off and stuck it on the end, nice tight fit and safe to use again!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I got one of these through the group buy recently, and agree it's great. Lost the rubber end very quickly though, still to replace it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

SimplyTheBest89 said:


> kool brush, where u get it?


A Few Traders do the Vikan range and some also trade on Fleabay..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> If this is the same as the smaller Vikan wheel brushes then the handle actually screws onto the wire. If its come off it should just screw back on (left hand thread if i remember rightly).
> 
> Alot of people remove the handle on the smaller brushes and attach them to a drill.


Frade not the long reach fixed head has the handle sealed around the twisted metal the same as the soft vikan wheel brush...


----------

